# Revelation 22:3



## cih1355 (May 10, 2011)

Revelation 22:3 says, "There will no longer be any curse; and the throne of God and of the Lamb will be in it, and His bond-servants will serve Him;" 

What is the exact nature of the service that God's bond-servants will give to Him?


----------



## Peairtach (May 10, 2011)

To do God's will in our work, rest, play and worship.

All our play, work and worship will be characterised by _rest_, because we will have entered into our Rest, the Rest that Christ entered on His resurrection morning and which is anticipated by the weekly Christian Sabbath/Lord's Day.

All our work, rest and play will be characterised by _worship_ in a way that it is not at present, because we will be free of sin.

It will be a new order which is typologically anticipated on Earth by the perfectly-numbered Seven Day Week, six days of which are for work, rest, play and worship, and one day of which is for rest and worship.


----------

